# are replacement lids available for little anchor hocking glass storage containers?



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

I have a pile of little Anchor Hocking glass food storage containers - 1 cup capacity, "custard dish" style (slighty angled sides). The original lids were translucent white plastic, and every single bloody one of them has disappeared or cracked. Is it possible to get replacement lids, or do I now just have a pile of custard dishes? Ironically, I also have some of the storage sets - 3 of them - and the smallest container from each is approximately the same size but the lids aren't interchangeable. And in THOSE sets I have managed to break 2 of the smallest containers, leaving me with 2 extra lids which don't fit the extra containers I have.







:

help?


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I'd email anchor hocking, they might be able to set you up. I haven't seen them singly available though, anywhere. But I'd definetly email/call!!


----------



## ~Shanna~ (Nov 17, 2005)

The pyrex lids are interchangeable and are _infinintly_ higher quality - I won't buy anchor anymore because of the cracking. You can order Pyrex lids here. Just had the same problem myself!


----------



## llamalluv (Aug 24, 2007)

I wouldn't try to replace those style. I have nice kind of rubbery lids that fit over my AH custard cups. The Pyrex ones look very similar.


----------

